# Eine externe PHP-Datei in HTML einbinden



## deraugust (22. Juli 2008)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, eine externe PHP-Datei in HTML einzubinden?

Die PHP-Datei liegt auf einem externen Server. Diese Datei möchte ich in HMTL einbinden.
Klar geht es mit PHP-Programmierung und "include". Aber es sollte ohne PHP funktionieren.

Mit dem HTML-Tag "iframe" hat man das Problem der vorgegebenen Größe. Hab keine zuverlässige JavaScript-Programmierung für dynamische Iframes gefunden. Kann man mit PHP auf das Iframe zu greifen und die Größe verändern?

Vielleicht noch eine Idee?


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juli 2008)

Du kannst die Größe ganz einfach mit CSS bestimmen:
	
	
	



```
<iframe src="foobar" style="width:100%; height:100%; border:0"></iframe>
```
Zusätzlich musst du vermutlich noch den Abstand des body-Elements entfernen:
	
	
	



```
body {
	margin: 0;
}
```


----------



## deraugust (22. Juli 2008)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Der Iframe hat eine Standardgröße; auch wenn er leer ist. Und ich möchte, dass wenn der Iframe leer ist, nicht mehr eingeblendet wird.

Auch mit dem "style-Attribut" behält der Iframe seine Standardgröße und wird nicht ausgeblendet, wenn der Inhalt des Iframes leer ist.
Könnte mann eigentlich aus dem Inhalt des Iframes auf das style-Attribut der HTML-Seite zugreifen?


----------

